# Tbg central zone shoot



## HATCHETBOWDAN (Feb 6, 2012)

Y'all make plans for Feb. 18. Evans Farm Culloden Ga. Start time 8.00 am
Shoot till your fingers are sore 

20 3D targets, set in the woods
Scoring 5/3
Recurve, Longbow or Self Bow Only
Fieldpoints Only
No Broadheads or Small Game Points
No Compounds or Crossbows

Fees to shoot all day (multiple rounds if you wish)
Members of Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia: $10.00
Non Members: $15.00
Family: (3 or more) $25.00
Cubs 12 and under: Free

Lunch is included

Address:
2002 City of Refuge Road
Culledon, Ga 30016

from Highway 74 and 314 Intersection, take
Highwy 341/7 South 1/4 mile
Bear to the right on Main Street
Go to a Fork (before water tower)
Take the right
Go about 2 miles till the Crawford County Line
(road turns to dirt)
Another 3/4 mile and the farm is on the right
Brick Mailbox


----------



## dpoole (Feb 6, 2012)

got it on the calender


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 6, 2012)

plans exist!!! ya been painting yet Danny?????


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 6, 2012)

Going to be interesting to see how much those stakes/targets have moved and settled since we placed them a little over a week ago.


----------



## HATCHETBOWDAN (Feb 6, 2012)

*Central Zone Shoot*

Here tell they had a little rain Sundy mornin so it's possible somethin might have shifted a bitttttt.


----------



## bamabird (Feb 6, 2012)

Yea,estimates on the amount of rainfall,I hear,vary greatly.So I'd say you're prolly right ,Dan


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 6, 2012)

HATCHETBOWDAN said:


> Here tell they had a little rain Sundy mornin so it's possible somethin might have shifted a bitttttt.



OHHH Myyyyyy!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 6, 2012)

HATCHETBOWDAN said:


> Here tell they had a little rain Sundy mornin so it's possible somethin might have shifted a bitttttt.



Hope we had enough steel in the ground
Might be a beaver or a hog in a privet


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Feb 6, 2012)

Gonna have to miss it this year.  Gotta go to LA to see my new 4 day old grandson.

Hope to make the Northern Zone and the State Championship.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 6, 2012)

Looking forward to this shoot, whether the stakes have floated off or not!


----------



## RogerB (Feb 7, 2012)

Flinging arrows with friends, PRICELESS!!

 "I used to not be able to get enough shootin; now I can't get enough socializing" - Dutchman, a wise man


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 7, 2012)

Directions and information added in the first post.
All y'all please come!


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 7, 2012)

See yall there, I plan on getting there early.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 11, 2012)

Won't be long until the first TBG shoot of the year. Looking forward to being in Culloden again!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 13, 2012)

Do we need to get there early and reset those targets? With several days of mild weather and moderate rain, the past couple of weeks, weeds might have grown up around them real bad.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 14, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> Do we need to get there early and reset those targets? With several days of mild weather and moderate rain, the past couple of weeks, weeds might have grown up around them real bad.



The weeds should be the least of your worries at Culloden...


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2012)

Bump...


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 15, 2012)

Change of plans, just found out I will be on call and have to work this weekend, so we will not be able to make it.


----------



## Necedah (Feb 15, 2012)

That's OK Chase, we'll forgive you if you send Andrea instead


----------



## PassingThrough (Feb 15, 2012)

I have made the decision to take the traditional plunge. I was just wondering if a shoot like this would be one that a new guy might be able shoot a few bows or if anyone would be bringing some lighter bows? I don't want to impose on anyone but I was  hoping to get a feeling of what poundage and drawlength bow might work out well for me. That and pick up a few tips, swap some stories, and pick up as much knowledge as everyone is willing to offer.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 16, 2012)

PassingThrough said:


> I have made the decision to take the traditional plunge. I was just wondering if a shoot like this would be one that a new guy might be able shoot a few bows or if anyone would be bringing some lighter bows? I don't want to impose on anyone but I was  hoping to get a feeling of what poundage and drawlength bow might work out well for me. That and pick up a few tips, swap some stories, and pick up as much knowledge as everyone is willing to offer.



Yes, this would be a good opportunity for you. I usually bring multiple bows to a shoot such as this and this one will be no exception. Others will more than likely do the same. Make yourself known as one who wants to try some different set ups and we'll let you test drive some bows.

Do you shoot righty or lefty?


----------



## PassingThrough (Feb 16, 2012)

Dutchman, I'm a righty and right eye dominate. I draw 65# at 29" with a string loop on my compound...oops didn't mean to say the "C" word...lol. I know a lot of people say you usually draw 1" less with traditional but I have talked with several people that draw more on a traditional bow. Thats why I don't know what to go with and have been looking for a shoot like this to draw a few and see what will work best for me. I would appreciate the time and effort of any and all like you dutchman that are willing to get a new shooter into the sport. That's one thing I love about the traditional folks; you guys and gals are always so helpful. Thanks again. 

Is it possible to get the coordinator's phone number pm'ed or someone that I could call just in case my gps decides to have a mind of its own...she gets that way sometimes.

I definitely look forward to this. I have been looking for a shoot closer to home like this one merely to meet some of the great people that share their stories on here...getting to shoot a few bows is merely a bonus. Thanks so much.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 16, 2012)

PassingThrough said:


> Dutchman, I'm a righty and right eye dominate. I draw 65# at 29" with a string loop on my compound...oops didn't mean to say the "C" word...lol. I know a lot of people say you usually draw 1" less with traditional but I have talked with several people that draw more on a traditional bow. Thats why I don't know what to go with and have been looking for a shoot like this to draw a few and see what will work best for me. I would appreciate the time and effort of any and all like you dutchman that are willing to get a new shooter into the sport. That's one thing I love about the traditional folks; you guys and gals are always so helpful. Thanks again.
> 
> Is it possible to get the coordinator's phone number pm'ed or someone that I could call just in case my gps decides to have a mind of its own...she gets that way sometimes.
> 
> I definitely look forward to this. I have been looking for a shoot closer to home like this one merely to meet some of the great people that share their stories on here...getting to shoot a few bows is merely a bonus. Thanks so much.



Looking forward to seeing you.
pm sent with a phone number


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 16, 2012)

Ya'll have fun. I hate that I am going to miss this shoot. 4H has the state indoor shoot and I have 12 kids off our team going this year. Dont' wound too many trees!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2012)

In the morning, folks! Looking forward to it.


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 17, 2012)

Necedah said:


> That's OK Chase, we'll forgive you if you send Andrea instead



LOL, she has a baby shower to attend for her best friend so she cant make it, yall are out of luck.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 17, 2012)

Dang!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 17, 2012)

hogdgz said:


> LOL, she has a baby shower to attend for her best friend so she cant make it, yall are out of luck.



TBG allows baby showers to be held on site. Bring the baby.


----------



## maymolly (Feb 18, 2012)

Great shoot today. No rain!  Beautiful day. Wonderful to see everyone. The food by Dan and Carlene Beckwith and Donnie Poole was delicious. The desserts brought by participants were delicious, also.  The live mule and Hereford 3D targets in the pasture were a real treat. The Evans farm was gorgeous as usual. Thanks to Bobbie and Chuck Evans. The targets were a challenge causing numerous split saplings. See you next weekend at Howard Hill. 

Dan and Molly Spier


----------



## RogerB (Feb 18, 2012)

Good job guys and gals, good targets, good food, and good people; what more can you ask for!!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 18, 2012)

I enjoyed the day very much. Thanks to all who made this shoot possible with extra thanks to Chuck and Bobbi Evans for hosting us.


----------



## Necedah (Feb 18, 2012)

Had a great time today! The food and socializing was most excellent, and the targets were a challenge. Thanks again for making this day possible. 

Dave


----------



## Dennis (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks to everybody who made it happen today. It was the most fun i've had in a long time


----------



## Al33 (Feb 18, 2012)

A great day indeed. Thanks Necedah for the ride down, sure enjoyed it!!

Good course with a variety of short, not so short, and a few long shots with just a little trash this time.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 18, 2012)

Hate you missed it Chase, because we had a real good time. Overheard someone saying you might be out inspecting a collard blight, or something like that. 

Many thanks to the hosts and the tbg.


----------



## Clipper (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks to all who worked to put on the Central Zone shoot today.  The food was good, the fellowship warm, and the course was well done.  After missing the vitals on those turkeys today I guess I better get my shotgun clean for turkey season.  As usual, I had a great time.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 19, 2012)

Dennis said:


> Thanks to everybody who made it happen today. It was the most fun i've had in a long time



See what happens when you actually shoot the course at one of these shoots?


----------



## RogerB (Feb 19, 2012)

Dennis said:


> Thanks to everybody who made it happen today. It was the most fun i've had in a long time



It was that bulbous grip.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 19, 2012)

(bul-bous) adj.
1. A rounded more or less bulb shaped object.
2. Fat, round, or bulging.  

Kinda describes several of us


----------



## snakekiller (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi Dennis! How do I post pics from Central Zone shoot? I want to share with everyone.

Bobbie


----------



## Dennis (Feb 19, 2012)

Call Jeff


----------



## belle&bows (Feb 20, 2012)

Had a great time. Glad the rain held off for the most part. Thanks to all who put the shoot together and those of y'all who make Jake feel at home. As he said on the way to the house "Thanks for taking me dad, that was alot of fun. Those are some good people"
AMEN,
David


----------



## Al33 (Feb 20, 2012)

belle&bows said:


> Had a great time. Glad the rain held off for the most part. Thanks to all who put the shoot together and those of y'all who make Jake feel at home. As he said on the way to the house "Thanks for taking me dad, that was alot of fun. Those are some good people"
> AMEN,
> David



I sure enjoyed shooting with both of you. Jake is a fine young man I'm sure you are proud of. He has shot up like a stalk of river cane since the last time I saw him. Tell him I wish him the best with his business education 'cause he is gonna have a hard time concentratin' on it with all those young ladies vying for his attention.


----------



## frankwright (Feb 20, 2012)

snakekiller said:


> Hi Dennis! How do I post pics from Central Zone shoot? I want to share with everyone.
> 
> Bobbie



Download them to your computer, someplace like "my Documents".

Open a reply here, go "Advanced" and scroll down to :manage attachments".

It will let you browse to where you saved the pictures and then download them here.

Hope this helps, it is easier than it sounds.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 20, 2012)

a few pic my battery died by the way that arrow in the cree k belongs to PEE PAW but a big thanks to John Webb for swimming the creek to get it for him.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 20, 2012)

Hate I missed this one. Just too many choices to pick from nowadays...


----------



## PassingThrough (Feb 20, 2012)

I just wanted to say think you to everyone that had something to do with this shoot! And an extra special thanks to all my coaches. I had a great time. I have been wanting to get into traditional shooting and was welcomed openly by everyone there. The people and way of shooting puts the fun back in archery. I can't wait to be a a part of this community! Thanks again!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 21, 2012)

I am going to post up my pics from Sat. Was asked to start a new thread due to length......
I hope to get Bobbie's if she's unable to post them. stay tuned.....


----------

